# My tricep is twitching.



## RasPlasch (Aug 25, 2007)

For the past 2 days a small part in my tricep has been twitching.  Why is that?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is your skin turning green?


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 25, 2007)

Nope...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Usually twitching muscles lead to this:







Sounds like you're safe.


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 25, 2007)

Hahaha. 

Is it from over training?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2007)

RasPlasch said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Is it from over training?



Considering your utterly brief and non-descriptive post regarding the problem,

Only God knows.

and I mean that literally.


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 25, 2007)

I really don't know how else to describe it.  A muscle in my tricep twitches every once in awhile....I don't know what else I could say.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've had something similar before. My eyelid twitched for like 3 days. I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious and especially not from overtraining. I'm no doctor, but I'd say you're alright.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2007)

RasPlasch said:


> I really don't know how else to describe it.  A muscle in my tricep twitches every once in awhile....I don't know what else I could say.



What supplements/substances are you taking

what is your training regimen like

are you sleeping lately

are there any changes to your diet/normal routine/environment/emotional health?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 26, 2007)

Usually twitching is caused by a damaged nerve, which is nothing serious at all. I've had it in my eyelid once for two weeks straight. Really fucking annoying.


----------



## Nate K (Aug 26, 2007)

my muscles twitch sometimes for a day or two.


----------



## XFatMan (Aug 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Usually twitching is caused by a damaged nerve, which is nothing serious at all. I've had it in my eyelid once for two weeks straight. Really fucking annoying.



A friend of mine has facial paralization caused by a damaged nerve. It's not serious at all but aw so funny.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." Then as soon as do it stops.   Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it!!! " It stops  Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." It stops  Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." It stops  That's the only way to make it go away. I hate that.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> *
> day one*
> barbell press
> seated row
> ...


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 27, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." Then as soon as do it stops.   Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it!!! " It stops  Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." It stops  Then I'm like, "HEY, watch my muscle is twitching. Look at it." It stops  That's the only way to make it go away. I hate that.





Ahh! That happened to me too, and my friend didn't believe me that my tricep was twitching.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

it was happening to me last night when i took a plate of food in to Tesla in her room. the bowl on it made it sound like i had parkinson,s she said. n yea sometimes "hey look" will make it stop


----------



## Delusional (Aug 27, 2007)

ive had this happen to me recently except it was up near my shoulder blade. just a little dime-sized area that i could see and feel twitch every 5-10 seconds. although annoying i eventually got used to it and it was gone the next morning. i also didnt die or lose my arm, so its all good.


----------



## Semper (Sep 8, 2007)

It can come from nerve damage, overtraining, or lack of electrolytes ( usually potassium). Sometimes people will take a multivitamin or eat a banana and it helps.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ras,

It's pretty common. My triceps and eyelids twitch once in a while for a couple days. I have always wondered why it did that and i figured it was because i must have strained too hard or overtrained. It doesn't seem to be serious though. It'll go away soon.


----------



## DanK (Sep 13, 2007)

I get the twitching in my left forearm and right quadricep a lot, I agree that it's probably a nutrition deficiency of some sort. When it starts up it generally persists off and on for a few days and it's weird, but it's far less annoying when you realize it's not a precursor to stroke or seizures etc.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Usually twitching is caused by a damaged nerve, which is nothing serious at all. I've had it in my eyelid once for two weeks straight. Really fucking annoying.



as have i. lol. you feel like everyone thinks you're winking at them.


----------



## Shiggity (Jun 8, 2008)

Working out your left arm and shoulder can cause irritation in the brachioplexus, the nerve carrying signals to the tricep.  Try putting a heatpad over the front of the shoulder and upper arm for 20 minutes to see if the twitching stops.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 9, 2008)

XFatMan said:


> A friend of mine has facial paralization caused by a damaged nerve. It's not serious at all but aw so funny.



Bells palsy


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jun 9, 2008)

Uhh.....bump?


----------



## PTR78 (May 3, 2010)

my tricep has been twitching for over 3 weeks now.. very annoying and somewhat scary.


----------



## Phineas (May 3, 2010)

PTR78 said:


> my tricep has been twitching for over 3 weeks now.. very annoying and somewhat scary.


----------

